# Heartworm medicine advice



## Coco4475 (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi, my 4.5 months old puppy has been given Advocate drops for use monthly. He is only 3+pounds/1.45 kg. I read about bad side effects on Advocate and want to seek 2nd opinion with everyone on what Heartworm prevention med you give and what kind of side effects to expect? Btw we live in Hong Kong and mosquitoes are prevalent.Thanks so much!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I use Interceptor Spectrum (chewable tabs) which is what my vet recommends. It is combined heartworm and general wormer. No side effects for my dog and he’s been on it his whole life.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

I have always used Heartgard Plus (chewable chunks - ivermectin/pyrantel) for our seasonal treatment, which is for heartworm, roundworm and hookwork. Never had a reaction so far.

On my spoo, I used Trifexis (tablets - spinosad + milbemycin oxime) for two doses to ensure she was worm and flea free when I brought her home. It includes fleas and whipworm on top of heartworm, roundworm and hookwork. It's quite a bit more expensive of course, but especially nice for people who have flea problems in our area.


----------



## Aberdeen00 (Jan 8, 2018)

We use the combo of Interceptor and Bravecto for our pups. I was a big fan of Advantage multi but our vet stopped carrying it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We used to use Advantix II and Iverhart, but switched last year to Interceptor and Bravecto for the poodles and Interceptor and a Seresto collar for Peeves. I can't put Seresto collars on the poodles because they can't be wearing two collars in sports rings, but opted for it for Peeves since he is retired. It is slightly less expensive and nobody has had any adverse reactions to any of those things (old or new).


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

My vet wanted me to start Zoe on heartworm preventive, but so far I have resisted. Once she goes places where there could be mosquitoes, she'll have to have it. Our other dogs are not on preventive because we simply do not have mosquitoes - too high and dry.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

We use Heartguard Plus and Bravecto. No problems at all and love the 3 month dosage on the Bravecto. Both are chewables.


----------

